# jexec_all, a wrapper around FreeBSD jexec utility



## hopla (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

A while ago I made a very simple wrapper script around jexec to easily execute a command in all running jails.

I've now put it up on Github, in the hope that it is of any use for the greater FreeBSD community. And in the hope that it might get improved upon (there are some extra ideas in the todo list) 

It's over here: https://github.com/michieldetailleur/jexec_all

Usage is very simple, examples:


```
jexec_all pgrep sendmail
```


```
jexec_all sh -c "pkg_version -vI | grep -i nginx"
```


```
jexec_all sh -c "portmaster --packages-build --delete-build-only -d /usr/ports/www/nginx"
```

Enjoy, but of course: use on your own risk!

Hopla


----------

